

Yelp Brings First US Augmented Reality to iPhone Store - derwiki
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yelp_brings_first_us_augmented_reality_to_iphone_s.php

======
hyperbovine
Is anyone else as bummed as I am at the thought of having to hear the phrase
"augmented reality" bandied about for the next 5-20 years?

~~~
blasdel
At least it's less bullshit than what Jaron Lanier spewed for decades

~~~
teeja
It'll become AugR or AR or something. Damn jargonistas.

EDIT: Oops .. shud have read all the comments first. Sorry jargonistas, what I
really meant was ...

~~~
sho
I can't decide if I want to yell at you for writing "shud" or praise you for
conserving bandwidth while preserving all information.

------
jrockway
Uh, I've had "Augmented Reality" via Layar on my Android phone for quite a
while. In the US.

So instead of "first", they should probably use the word "second".

~~~
jeroen
"to iPhone Store". No one is claiming this is the first AR app.

~~~
jrockway
Aha. English needs more parentheses to disambiguate the parsing. I read "Yelp
brings (first US AR app) to the iPhone store".

~~~
philwelch
I wonder if you could write poetry with block indentation to designate these
things and have it come across as obvious and meaningful.

------
aditya
3GS only. :-(

I wish they could do AugR without the compass, even if it was a bit
halfassed...

~~~
potatolicious
Just tried it, even with the compass it's still a bit halfassed. The internal
compass simply isn't accurate enough for this - and the margin of error is
huge. I have had the iPhone think I'm facing in the direct opposite way.

IMHO we can't get true AR until we actually start making sense of the picture
coming into the camera.

------
sho
Yelp Brings First US Press Release Simultaneously Utilising Buzzwords
"Augmented Reality" and "iPhone Store"

~~~
frossie
Confused. The OP says it was a hidden feature, not a press release?

~~~
paul9290
Yes but that's called marketing (viral). An easter egg found by a prominent
blogger whose audience would spread the word and to press outlets.

Wonder how many more easter eggs we will now see in apps?

~~~
aditya
also, i think AR uses an undocumented API (another reason to use an easter
egg) so I can see apple pulling this app.

